# More bike nights at this year's DWP Light Festival



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

Light Festival Days Fewer in 2009

GRIFFITH PARK—The Los Angeles Dept. of Water and Power’s 2009 Holiday Light Festival will be shorter in duration this year and offer more “vehicle free” nights, in response to requests from community activists seeking to make the event more environmentally friendly.

The festival begins Thurs,. Dec. 3rd from 5 p.m.-10 p.m. with “Preview Night,” designated for bicyclists. “Vehicle Free” nights run Fri,. Dec. 4th through Thurs., Dec. 17th from 5 p.m.-10 p.m. Parking is available at the Los Angeles Zoo.

Vehicles can drive the festival route beginning Fri., Dec. 18th through Wed. Dec. 30th, from 5 p.m.-10 p.m. Walkers are also invited to participate during this time.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Anybody doing this?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

il sogno said:


> Anybody doing this?


say when!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> say when!


When!!!  

Not tomorrow night. (Dec 5)


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

I missed it last night. I'll go with you guys. Maybe next week? I hear it's suppose to storm next week though.

I thought I saw a silhouette of Hollywood's xtra cycle in one of the pictures from the latimes.com

http://www.latimes.com/la-me-griffith-lights-pictures,0,1055664.photogallery


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

grrlyrida said:


> I thought I saw a silhouette of Hollywood's xtra cycle in one of the pictures from the latimes.com


wunn't me


----------

